# centro de cómputo



## voltape

Hola - Una universidad dentro de sus facultades tiene una escuela en donde se enseña el uso de computadoras.  La escuela se denomina "Centro de Cómputo XXXXX" - ¿cómo se puede decir en italiano "Centro de Cómputo"?  ¿Sería "Centro di Computo"...  "Centro di Computer"?   
Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

¿Contexto? ¿Para qué lo necesitas?


----------



## voltape

Neuromante said:


> ¿Contexto? ¿Para qué lo necesitas?


Es que me han pedido que lo traduzca.  Es el certificado que le han dado a un amigo que ha estudiado computacion en una academia.
La academia tiene un "Centro de Computo" y le han expedido un certificado en que dice que el alumno ha aprobado el curso.
Es el encabezamiento del diploma que le han dado.   Dice  "Centro de  Cómputo XXXX" -- "El alumno vvvvvvvvvvvvvv ha aprobado el curso de computacion (software) y se le expide este diploma"  Luego sigue la fecha y las firmas.
Sería una Escuela de Computacion .  No sé si en italiano se usa "Centro" en el sentido de "escuela" 
Gracias por la colaboracion.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Voltape,

creo que acá sea más natural hablar de " _Corso di informatica _" ( solitamente lo si asiste en una Scuola Superiore o en un Centro/ Ente per la formazione professionale. 

Con la presente si attesta che il Sig.re Mario Rossi ha frequentato (con profitto) il corso di informatica presso l' Accademia (o meglio il Centro/l'Ente di formazione professionale XX).


----------



## Neuromante

No lo traduzcas. Se trata de algo propio de esa universidad y no vas a tener un equivalente que cuadre perfectamente en Italia. No s un problema con la trducción sino con el sistema de estudios. Podrías ver como queda una aclaración entre paréntesis detrás del nombre; quizás algo tipo "scuola al interno dalla facoltà di... dedita a la insegnanza del uso dal computer"


----------



## Geviert

Simplemente _scuola _(_superiore_)_ di informatica_. La denominación "centro de computo" no es un nombre proprio. D'accordo con Spirit sull'ente (come al solito ).


----------



## Neuromante

No es una escuela de informática, está bien claro desde el primer post, así que no se puede traducir como "scuola superiore ". Parece que se refiere a una especvie de academia interna y que hay en cada facultad.
No tiene que ser un "nombre propio" para dejarse sin traducir. cada vez que se trata de organismos oficiales característicos de un país se ha recomendado hacerlo, simplemente porque no se puede encontrar un equivalente. Como ya expliqué antes.


Imagino que no dan una titulación independiente sino que se aprende a usar ordenadores para las necesidades de la carrera en concreto que se estudie en esa facultad y poco más. Así que, Voltape, si lo traduces como "Scuola (Superior o no superior) di informatica" cometerás un grave error.


----------



## Spiritoso78

> No tiene que ser un "nombre propio" para dejarse sin traducir. cada vez que se trata de organismos oficiales característicos de un país se ha recomendado hacerlo, *simplemente porque no se puede encontrar un equivalente*. Como ya expliqué antes.



*Ciao Neuro*, 

si tienes razón sobre este aspecto y por este motivo yo ya propuse utilizar el término " corso di informatica " porque también para mi se trata de un simple curso, una serie de clases organizadas por la misma Universidad para que los estudiantes puedan aprender y mejorar (especialmente) sus capacidades con el ordenador ( por ejemplo a usar excel, power point ecc).

Honestamente, independientemente de todo, creo che "*un corso di informatica* istituito dall'Università o dall' Accademia di Lima" sea la tradución que se acerca más.


@ Un saludo a mi amigo Geviert!


----------



## chlapec

Hola a todos. En mi opinión un Centro de Cómputo es un centro en el que la función primordial es llevar a cabo procesos de registro y cálculo de datos de muy diversa naturaleza, soporte informático y servicios informáticos. Entre otras funciones también pueden impartirse cursos de capacitación para el manejo de equipos de cómputo, etc. Esto puede realizarse en el contexto de una universidad o una escuela pero, a mi entender, un Centro de Cómputo no es estrictamente un Centro de Estudios.
La propuesta de Spiritoso se refiere al nombre del curso, pero no al nombre del lugar en que éste se realiza, que es el meollo de la cuestión. Mi propuesta es *Centro di Calcolo*​. O ponerlo entre paréntesis tras el nombre en español, como propone Neuromante.


----------



## Geviert

En estos casos, Neuro, basta superar simplemente el vicio de la literalidad a toda costa y conocer mejor la realidad de la lengua de llegada: en sentido literal, debería traducirse como bien señala chlapec: *centro di calcolo*. Sin embargo, generalmente (en particular en Italia) i centri di calcolo (telematici o informatici) no ofrecen cursos, a menos que tengan un *laboratorio di informatica  *y se encuentren al interior de una estructura didáctica o de capacitación (una universidad por ejemplo). Se note que no tiene nada que ver con "organismos oficiales" (los términos oficiales siguen las reglas del italiano _giuridico_, amministrativo o burocratico). 

Entonces: si el centro di calcolo en cuestión sigue el criterio señalado líneas arriba (verdadero centro di calcolo + didáctica), se traducirá, entonces, "_centro di calcolo _Eccellentissimo Giorgio Almirante" (por ejemplo). Si el centro di calcolo no es tal, sino simplemente una *scuola*/accademia/ istituto di informatica dentro de cualquier estructura didáctica - como sucede muchas veces en estos casos, por cuestión de mera publicidad, más en Latinoamérica -, se traducirá en cualquier de las variantes señaladas. 

Seguir el vicio de la literalidad en este caso de títulos tendrá sus graves consecuencias en Italia: si uno me viene con un título dado por un "centro di calcolo xxxx" me espereraré que sepa _a menadito_ sobre processori vettoriali,  Filesystem paralleli, Non-Uniform Memory Access (NUMA) o Hard disk in parallelo (RAID), etc. Si solo me sabe Windows y demás, entonces se trata de una _scuola_/accademia/istituto o cualquier otra denominación  de su nivel.

Spirit (ciao!): si tratta del nome dell'ente, non di un corso.


----------



## Neuromante

No es "literalidad", es evitar inventarse un título académico. Tu propuesta no tiene nada que ver con aquello de lo que se trata y no vas a ir grapado al currículum del amigo de Voltape para explicar tu proceso mental.
Aquí se trata de "algo" que la facultad pone al alcance de sus alumnos para que sepan manejar un ordenador y nada más que de eso, convertirlo en una "escuela" le otorga un nivel y un título que no tienen. Es simplemente el equivalente a_ "Ordenador, nivel de usuario: Alto"_ seguido de la lista de programas que maneja pero indicando que no ha aprendido por su cuenta y riesgo.

Los curriculums son* literales*, nunca de fantasía

Por cierto: Jamás he dicho que lo traduzca como "centro de calcolo", he dicho que lo deje en el original y con una nota explicativa para solventar las diferencias entre sistemas educativos. Absolutamente nada que ver con lo que te inventas que he propuesto


----------



## Geviert

Se lea con atención el thread: no se trata de un "título académico" (no se habla de ningún grado), sino simplemente del nombre del ente ("centro de computo") y su correcta correspondencia en italiano. Si el centro de computo en cuestión no es un verdadero _centro di calcolo _(cfr. post 10)_, _será una generalissima scuola/istituto/accademia o centro di formazione professionale, se escoja según el caso. El riesgo de la literalidad (como siempre) está en pensar, en este caso, el italiano "scuola" mecánicamente como "escuela" y pensar que es de grado menor (tal vez en el sistema educativo insular).


----------



## Neuromante

Es que el problema está en que ni es un "centro" que da titulaciones -Que parece que crees que los demás pensamos que se refiere a eso- ni es una "scuola, etc" de preparación profesional. Aquí se trata de un anexo a la instrucción de la facultad, es decir: A algo interno y sólo para sus alumnos, ni una escuela ni un instituto ni nada de eso. Creo que no  has entendido de qué se está hablando ni has mirado a ver qué estamos proponiendo los demás (_Y van..._)

Nadie dice que se deba "traducir literalmente", hemos (He) dicho que se debe dejar en el original y poner una nota porque no existe un equivalente (Y mucho menos "scuola", que no cumple ni una sola de las características) ¿Como puedes *interpretar* que digo que es lo mismo si digo que ni existe una equivlencia?


Y por favor: No digas que creo que es "de grado menor" por que no he dejado de insistir en que no es una titulación, sino una ayuda específica. Pedir que "se lea atentamente" para inmediatamente dejar claro que no se ha leído ni superficialmente lo que escriben los demás es (_Y van..._)

Vale: Se te ha llevado la contraria, pero a estas alturas ya deberías estar acostumbrado.


----------



## voltape

Neuromante said:


> Es que el problema está en que ni es un "centro" que da titulaciones -Que parece que crees que los demás pensamos que se refiere a eso- ni es una "scuola, etc" de preparación profesional. Aquí se trata de un anexo a la instrucción de la facultad, es decir: A algo interno y sólo para sus alumnos, ni una escuela ni un instituto ni nada de eso. Creo que no  has entendido de qué se está hablando ni has mirado a ver qué estamos proponiendo los demás (_Y van..._)
> 
> Nadie dice que se deba "traducir literalmente", hemos (He) dicho que se debe dejar en el original y poner una nota porque no existe un equivalente (Y mucho menos "scuola", que no cumple ni una sola de las características) ¿Como puedes *interpretar* que digo que es lo mismo si digo que ni existe una equivlencia?
> 
> 
> Y por favor: No digas que creo que es "de grado menor" por que no he dejado de insistir en que no es una titulación, sino una ayuda específica. Pedir que "se lea atentamente" para inmediatamente dejar claro que no se ha leído ni superficialmente lo que escriben los demás es (_Y van..._)
> 
> Vale: Se te ha llevado la contraria, pero a estas alturas ya deberías estar acostumbrado.


Muchas gracias a todos!


----------

